

My experience porting an iOS app to Android - rharter
http://ryanharter.com/blog/2014/08/21/bringing-an-app-to-android/
I just launched a new Android app, Fragment, and here I talk about the process of porting the app and how things went.
======
on_and_off
Nice writing. It is good to see more and more apps trying to do the right
thing and really port an app, and not just make an idiotic 1:1 copy of the iOS
version.

